# Pilha da Vantage Vue



## Nonnu (16 Abr 2014 às 15:36)

Boas...

Tenho a minha Vantage Vue a 50 dias

Hoje de manha quando acordei qual não é meu espanto
as 3 da manha marcou temperaturas mínimas de -68 graus e máximas de +76 graus tudo no exterior

deixou de receber dados das 3 da manha ate as 8 da manha

agora diz na consola... mensagem... pilha do transmissor fraca

fui ao telhado retirei a duraceel que veio de origem la da holanda já colocada

e estava completamente descarregada, nem um led acende

bem fui comprar outra e já coloquei

Minha questão é... a pilha so dura 50 dias ??????

impressão minha ou já vi membros aqui dizerem que a pilha chega a durar 3 anos

em prencipio o painel solar esta optimo, pois as 9 da manha ela começou a enviar dados. 

bem agora comprei uma pilha da treta, so para testar, se ela durar pouco, tenho de enviar isto para a holanda 

Abraço a todos


----------



## Sanxito (16 Abr 2014 às 15:59)

Boas.
Realmente estranho, tenho a minha estação desde Janeiro de 2012 e comecei por utilizar a duracell que vinha no pack e só voltei a comprar outra passado mais de 1 ano. Até à data, em 2 anos e 3 meses estou na 2ª pilha.
Mas acho realmente estranho não teres reparado em nenhum aviso de bateria fraca, porque na consola recebes essas informações.
Abraço


----------



## Nonnu (16 Abr 2014 às 16:30)

Pois a menssagem apenas apareceu hoje (ja a pilha estava na sucata)

Bem vou beneficio da duvida e vou ver quanto tempo esta pilha nova dura

Alias, vamos se ela hoje de noite trabalha
Na volta avariou e descarregou a pilha, e se assim foi, logo de noite nao vai trasmitir dados
Ou entao daqui por uns dias arrebenta com esta pilha nova

Vamos ver....


----------



## Nonnu (16 Abr 2014 às 17:53)

Curioso...
ja coloquei a pilha nova a mais de 2h atras e continua a dar a menssagem na conssola de pilha fraca

ehheehh

ca para mim.... 

acontece as melhores marcas tambem... (avariarem)


----------



## Zapiao (16 Abr 2014 às 17:53)

Por isso que é fundamental ter SEMPRE em casa um medidor de pilhas ou entao o melhos dos 2 mundos que é o multimetro. Essa pilha pode ter vindo ja com meia carga.

Ainda hoje recebi 2 de 9V via Ebay e fui logo medir a voltagem delas. Fica a dica.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Abr 2014 às 20:31)

Eu comprei a minha Davis Vantage Vue no dia 12 de Março de 2012 e nunca troquei a pilha. Já cheguei a ler algumas vezes na consola pilha fraca nos dias prolongados de céu encoberto, mas como a estação tem painel solar evita de andar a trocar de pilhas.


----------



## lsalvador (17 Abr 2014 às 12:59)

Não sei se as pilhas da vp2 são iguais, mas a minha durou mais de 3 anos, Junho de 2010 ate Dezembro de 2013.

Nota, não vinha montada, vinha embalada para a colocar no sitio.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Abr 2014 às 13:09)

Nonnu disse:


> Curioso...
> ja coloquei a pilha nova a mais de 2h atras e continua a dar a menssagem na conssola de pilha fraca
> 
> ehheehh
> ...



Acho que demora algumas horas a fazer reset ao estado da bateria. É fazer referência ao manual ou a uma pesquisa na net, mas já ouvi falar de algo assim.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Abr 2014 às 13:14)

É verdade, o spider tem razão, demora algumas horas até que a informação desapareça. 
Cumprimentos


----------



## Nonnu (17 Abr 2014 às 13:33)

Boas
Obrg pelas respostas desde já...

Bem, ontem já me estava a enervar a mensagem de pilha fraca, como não desaparecia, desliguei a consola da corrente, tirei pilhas, voltei a colocar pilhar, liguei a corrente, e prontos, mensagem desapareceu.
Tenho a dizer, que passou a noite e tudo correu bem, ate ver, a vantage vue não esta avariada
Mas...
Aconteceu algo...
Ou a pilha que veio la da holanda já colocada na Vantage, era usada
Ou a pilha tinha defeito e so durou 50 dias
Ou a vantage esta a consumir a pilha mais rapidamente do que devia, e a ser isto, ela ira consumir esta pilha nova no mesmo tempo (40 a 50 dias)
Se assim for, terei de enviar para la a Vantage vue para garantia

Mas..
Partindo do pressuposto que seria a pilha  e não a Vantage vue a ter problemas...

Bem desde já claro, a loja online devia ter mais atenção nas pilhas que coloca
E a outra coisa que devia ter acontecido e não aconteceu foi a vantage vue deveria ter dado a mensagem de pilha fraca antes desta acabar e não depois desta acabar

Posto isto...
fiquei muito chateado, pois a pilha berrou durante a noite e a vantage passou-se
leu temperaturas negativas de -68 graus e positivas de 76 graus, ate que prontos deixou de receber leituras (pilha esgotou)

Ora esta situação levou a que fica-se com máximos memorizados na consola, ridículos e tive de os apagar manualmente

Apagar os máximos e mínimos da temperatura e humidade chill, dew e heat(diários(do dia em questão) mensais e anuais)
Ora la se foi o historial da temperatura e humidade e dew e heat e chill que tinha na consola

Por acaso isto aconteceu eu tenho a consola á 1 mês e pouco, mas se voltar a acontecer daqui por 1 ano (a pilha esgotar e a consola so avisar depois de ficar sem carga)
possivelmente voltara a dar leituras erradissimas
e terei de apagar manualmente novamente e la se vai esturial de temperatura de meses, ou mesmo anos

Esta situação desagradou-me bastante acreditem

Vamos esperar que não se repita...

Obrigado e desculpem o texto grande mas foi para explicar tudo certinho direitinho

Abraço


----------



## lsalvador (17 Abr 2014 às 13:40)

O cabo do painel solar esta bem ligado ?


----------



## Nonnu (17 Abr 2014 às 14:36)

Se não estivesse, ontem quando pilha acabou as 3 da manha, ela não voltaria mais a funcionar
e era 8 e tal da manha, veio o sol, e pimba, a receber dados
e mesmo quando retirei a pilha velha, eram 14h e teve sem pilha ate as 16:30h se painel não funciona-se ou estivesse mail ligado, ela não funcionava (não transmitia dados)


----------



## CptRena (18 Abr 2014 às 02:53)

Normalmente as pilhas trazem data de validade. Não tinha já ultrapassado na pilha velha que retirou?
E como o lsalvador disse da estação dele, supostamente as pilhas não deviam vir instaladas, ou então terem um bloqueador para não estarem a  descarregar. Já basta a própria taxa de descarga delas para as consumir.


----------



## Nonnu (18 Abr 2014 às 11:51)

Sim por acaso reparei na validade da pilha, e estava dentro da validade
ela ja vinha montada na vantage vue, bem como na consola.. vinha ja tudo a funcionar dentro da caixa
achei estranho, mas pensei... bem esta loja virtual funciona mesmo bem, antes de enviarem o material
testam tudo antes... ate mandam tudo ja ligado para o cliente ver que foi testado...!!!
A questao é que na volta colocaram pilhas ja usadas  :-))
Ou entao a vantage esta a conssumir a pilha rapidamente
agora com pilha nova esta tudo a trabalhar bem
o tempo dirá se era da pilha ou se é da vantage
se for da vantage, daqui por um mes e meio mais ou menos estarei a dar vida a este topico outra vez
se for da pilha, bem entao esta nova pilha ira durar 1 ou 2 anos ( como é normal nos restantes membros do forum que tem vantage) e.... porreiro tudo estará bem ;-)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2014 às 12:00)

Nonnu disse:


> Sim por acaso reparei na validade da pilha, e estava dentro da validade
> ela ja vinha montada na vantage vue, bem como na consola.. vinha ja tudo a funcionar dentro da caixa
> achei estranho, mas pensei... bem esta loja virtual funciona mesmo bem, antes de enviarem o material
> testam tudo antes... ate mandam tudo ja ligado para o cliente ver que foi testado...!!!
> ...



Tudo depende do estado da placa solar. E apesar de a minha já estar bastante consumida pelo sol directo, a pilha está a durar uma média de 2 anos, por vezes mais.


----------



## Nonnu (21 Abr 2014 às 10:31)

Pois é amigos, infelizmente a vantage esta mesmo avariada
em 3 dias la se foi a pilha nova
hoje de manha quando fui olhar na conssola
la esta novamente a menssagem de pilha fraca, e desde as 2 da manha que nao recebe dados
eram 9 da manha voltou a receber dados, ja ha sol  :-)   e o painel solar esta a fazer o trabalho dele
vou entrar em contacto com a loja na holanda para saber o que tenho de fazer para lhes enviar o material para garantia
pouca sorte...

alguem ja enviou para a holanda material para a garantia ..??


----------



## CptRena (21 Abr 2014 às 16:55)

Que estranho. Não tens por aí um multímetro?

Metias o multímetro na opção 10A (medir corrente até 10Ampere) e depois ligavas em série com a pilha à Davis.
Pelo aspecto da coisa, parece que se formou aí um curto circuito algures.

Ligavas um fio à parte onde encosta o negativo da pilha na Davis. Depois este é fixo ao negativo da pilha com fita-cola, por exemplo. Depois no positivo da pilha colocas o cabo vermelho e o cabo preto vai tocar no positivo da Davis.
Se aparecerem valores elevados tipo 1A ou mais algo deve estar em curto-circuito.

Não se nota a pilha a aquecer?


----------



## Nonnu (22 Abr 2014 às 11:56)

Sinceramente não deu para ver se aquecia a pilha ou não
Eu comprei uma nova e coloquei, ao fim de dois dias, estava descarregada
Já desmontei tudo e empacotei
Já mandei dois mails para a Holanda e resposta ""nicles""
ehheheheh
Quando é para vender, tudo é rápido
Quando a coisa azeda... estamos tramados

Já vasculhei 1001 fóruns Americanos
Parece que a coisa não é assim tão rara
E um problema no capacitador (deve ser chinês)
A Davis esta a assumir este problema e a enviar aos clientes um transmissor novo para troca
Na VP2 a coisa é fácil de resolver (ate eu resolvia) dessoldava um capacitador marado, e comprava um numa loja de eletrónica novo e colocava la e ficava fiche
Problema é que na Vantage vem tudo selado a gel, ora não da para reparar, tem de levar todo o sistema novo (placa eletrónica)
Enfim...
Azares acontecem, mas....
Este problema surgio logo no iniçio da comercialização das Vantage, já la vão uns anos e continua o problema
E a minha já é suegunda geração, bem que podiam ter mudado a cena
Mantiveram, pimba, problemas...!!!
Bem agora vamos ver como vai correr a garantia la da Holanda
Por agora, 2 emails e nicles de resposta
Abraço


----------



## Nonnu (22 Abr 2014 às 16:38)

Ponto da situação
Após troca de 19 mails com Holanda onde se falou bastante e enviei algumas fotos do interior da Vantage Vue a pedido deles..
Decidiram então enviar-me já amanha todos os componentes eletrónicos do interior da Vantage e eu próprio os trocarei
Virá tudo novo, apenas a carcaça ficará a mesma

Bem por agora estou contente
Quando chegar o material relatarei aqui...
(deve chegar la para 2f ou 3 f da semana que vem)


----------



## Nonnu (23 Abr 2014 às 16:10)

Á espera do material para reparação


----------



## pedro_cvl (23 Abr 2014 às 23:45)

Nonnu disse:


> Á espera do material para reparação


O sensor de temperatura é inserido no RS por onde?O RS tem algum orifico por cima?


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2014 às 23:56)

O sensor nas Davis é literalmente apenas um sensor. É um pequeno circuito que está dentro do RS acho.


----------



## pedro_cvl (24 Abr 2014 às 00:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> O sensor nas Davis é literalmente apenas um sensor. É um pequeno circuito que está dentro do RS acho.


Conheço bem o sensor da Davis e ja trabalhei com ele mas ligado a um arduino. A minha pergunta é como é colocado dentro do RS? O RS tem algum orificio por cima?


----------



## Nonnu (24 Abr 2014 às 03:41)

e com esta foto, consegues perceber !?


----------



## pedro_cvl (24 Abr 2014 às 10:17)

Agora sim ja percebi. Fiz esta pergunta pois quando adquiri o RS da Vue este vinha com o primeiro prato igual ao ultimo ou seja fechado. Não percebia muito bem como depois eram colocados la sensores dentro. Obrigado


----------



## Nonnu (28 Abr 2014 às 16:11)

Ora boas...
Já chegou o material 
Já esta montado e a funcionar tudo, com uma pilha nova...
Aguardemos agora para ver se tudo corre bem... !!


----------



## bartotaveira (17 Jul 2014 às 01:01)

Também tinha/tenho esse problema com a minha Vantage Vue, mas é mais aleatório, a pilha tanto pode durar 1 mês como 6 meses ou 1 ano!

Também uma vez me deu essas leituras maradas, mas foi depois de já ter a mensagem de bateria fraca há mais de um mês.

Na realidade nunca me preocupei muito com isso.


----------

